# Bloodshot eyes



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

One of Cujo's eyes is bloodshot a very red color where its usually white... is this something I should be concerned about? Anything I can/should do?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> One of Cujo's eyes is bloodshot a very red color where its usually white... is this something I should be concerned about? Anything I can/should do?


Is he blinking and/or pawing at it? How long has it been red? Is there any discharge? Does it look dull?

P.S. Did Lyka slap him?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think she did, the only way that would have been possible is if her paw hit him when I was opening the door while holding her n Cujo walking next to me...

I noticed "something" about 2 hours ago but didn't really think anything of it till 20 mins ago when I noticed the redness. It's a very solid uniford RED red, not pink, not dark red, but just very pronounced RED. He doesn't seem to have any problem with it, I haven't noticed anything unusual from him.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I don't think she did, the only way that would have been possible is if her paw hit him when I was opening the door while holding her n Cujo walking next to me...
> 
> I noticed "something" about 2 hours ago but didn't really think anything of it till 20 mins ago when I noticed the redness. It's a very solid uniford RED red, not pink, not dark red, but just very pronounced RED. He doesn't seem to have any problem with it, I haven't noticed anything unusual from him.


Well, here's what I would do, then, since the signs of serious illness and injury are absent: I would see how it looks after he sleeps all night and then decide whether to give the vet a call.

Sudden irritation like this would most likely be from getting a paw or something into it, IMO, and since he's not pawing at it or blinking like crazy, that indicates that there isn't a foreign object in his eye.

I looked up all the vet-med sites and found no serious eye problems that present like this (fast, no gunk, no dryness, no pawing, etc.).

Anyone else?


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

This happens to Achilles sometimes. Once it was from teh cat scratching his 3rd eyelid. I just kept an eye on ti and it was fine. Several times it's been from allergies. I keep benadryl around for that - -he seems sensitive to certain pollen. 

Hope it clears!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike, this used to happen occasionally to Zorba. In my case it was just a broken blood vessel caused by over zealous barking when he was really amped up. It would happen when I would hold him out & the helper was doing miss, miss, miss run away during protection. It never seemed to cause pain & would clear up in a couple of days.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The vet gave me "Vetropolycin HC bacitracin-neomycin-polymyxin with hydrocortisone acetate 1%" ointment to put in his eye twice a day for 2 weeks n said it should clear within 3 weeks. They put green shit in his eyes n washed it out then hit it with a UV light, theres no scratches or anything so he says its probably trauma to the eye area or something.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

That's good that it's not scratched! I'm sure Lyka slapped him when you were not looking. Us girls can be sneaky like that :twisted: 
Keep us updated, although it sounds like everything's going to be ok!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

We all get allergies this time of year- dogs too.
If it's not irritating him, it's probably just that. BTW, It's usually pretty dern obvius is the dog gets an actual scratch on it's eye. More than just redness- LOTS of discharge, puffyness, obvious discomfort, etc. Usually.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

His eye was definately caused by some kinda trauma, it was a deep red all the way around the top and side of his eyeball, the vet says if he hit his head anywhere around his eye it can bleed into his eyes like it did, so doesn't neccesarily have to be a scratch. I've been putting the cream in his eye twice a day per the vets instructions n his eye has almost completely cleared up  It's withdrawn to white and pink rather than blood red. I can't imagine trying to put cream in Lÿka's eye, Cujo's such a nice calm boy when it comes to doing anything medical with him lol. Even at the dentist to take an X-Ray they gave him a mild sedative rather than putting him under like they had planned!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> His eye was definately caused by some kinda trauma, it was a deep red all the way around the top and side of his eyeball, the vet says if he hit his head anywhere around his eye it can bleed into his eyes like it did, so doesn't neccesarily have to be a scratch. I've been putting the cream in his eye twice a day per the vets instructions n his eye has almost completely cleared up  It's withdrawn to white and pink rather than blood red. I can't imagine trying to put cream in Lÿka's eye, Cujo's such a nice calm boy when it comes to doing anything medical with him lol. Even at the dentist to take an X-Ray they gave him a mild sedative rather than putting him under like they had planned!


Good news! Clear-eyed for his BIRTHDAY!!


----------

